# How to find skilled work in Mexico?



## willow316 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi, 

Im a British National currently resident in Australia. I was sponsored in Australia 4 years ago as an IT Systems Engineer. By the time I consider a move I will be a dual British/Australian Citizen.

I have some freinds in Mexico (Monterrey) and want to consider moving there to work and see if I can fit into Mexican life (having visted last year, and again in a few months I felt more affection than I ever did before moving to Australia). Its also been an ambition to become fluent in Spanish.

I am hoping my skill is somthing that can help me get the FM2 visa (?), and if so does anyone have any advice for Companies / Recruitment Agencies who specilise in bringing my skill to Mexico?

I would have to work for a US/UK or other English speaking organisation 

any info helpful or otherwise on my plight will be great

Thanks

Willow


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.
Your friends in Monterrey may be your best source of information on opportunities. Of course, an online search may turn up some IT needs, especially if you query in Spanish.
The other option would be to visit as a tourist for up to six months and do your own search. You would need a company offer of employment to stand a chance of getting a work visa.


----------



## willow316 (Feb 26, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Your friends in Monterrey may be your best source of information on opportunities. Of course, an online search may turn up some IT needs, especially if you query in Spanish.
> The other option would be to visit as a tourist for up to six months and do your own search. You would need a company offer of employment to stand a chance of getting a work visa.


thanks for that RV, that was exactly how I got my first residency Visa for Oz, however at that point I was on a working Holiday Visa (12months) so I could support myself while seeking employment. Of course the other major difference is Australia being an English speaking country!

If I came on the 180 day visa and started pushing my CV around...is this somthing that immigration (if they found out) would frown upon?

Thanks for your time, 

Willow


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Mexico, it is all about personal contact, face to face, with potential employers. Actually, it is much better to have an introduction. So, networking is very important and who you know can often trump what you know. INM won't bother you while looking for work. They only become involved when you have an offer and need to apply for a working visa. Some of those details are due to change in May, so we expect a long period of immigration confusion. That's the month that we have to renew, so I expect that we'll experience some of it.


----------



## fespinosa (Feb 27, 2010)

Willow,

There is an american recruiter named Kevin Payne that specializes in doing IT recruiting in Monterrey

Let me know your email to send you his contact information. 

Since I am new to this website I am not allowed to post URLs to other sites
until I have made 4 posts or more.

Good luck



willow316 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im a British National currently resident in Australia. I was sponsored in Australia 4 years ago as an IT Systems Engineer. By the time I consider a move I will be a dual British/Australian Citizen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barbara S (Jan 28, 2010)

Before you come to Mexico it might be a good idea to get your university transcripts and/or certificates apostalized. (It has to do with the Hague Convention for countries to recognize each other's documents.) I had to do this to get an FM3 as a "técnico" so I could teach English in Mexico.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Barbara S said:


> Before you come to Mexico it might be a good idea to get your university transcripts and/or certificates apostalized. (It has to do with the Hague Convention for countries to recognize each other's documents.) I had to do this to get an FM3 as a "técnico" so I could teach English in Mexico.


For some reason my cousin never had to do this, we worked as an executive in a multinational corporation and had asked about this, but they told him not for his type of position. I've also known other expats who worked in lower levels of corporations and have never been asked to do this. I guess for certain positions it's required.


----------



## willow316 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone your advice is great!

fespinosa - my email is willow316 (hotmail com).

Look fwd to hearing from you


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Try Citigroup (BANAMEX).

They do internal IT support from there globally (some internal work has been outsourced there) and one must speak English, so I suppose they would be interested to talk to somebody like you.

I have no contacts there funnily enough, but they manage all recruitment form the website , which you will find easily.

All major IT corporations and consultancies have shops in Mexico and often are bilingual, so their websites should be one of your first ports of call.


----------



## willow316 (Feb 26, 2010)

Brilliant thanks  I have already come across a few but Citigroup would be a good one!!



jlms said:


> Try Citigroup (BANAMEX).
> 
> They do internal IT support from there globally (some internal work has been outsourced there) and one must speak English, so I suppose they would be interested to talk to somebody like you.
> 
> ...


----------

